# Some of my Sketches



## cybermike (Dec 29, 2012)

A spaceship in it's hangar


----------



## cybermike (Dec 29, 2012)

Two of my main charachters. Den and Trase - Lifelong partners


----------



## cybermike (Dec 29, 2012)

Guess which city ...


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 29, 2012)

I like the first one a lot.  Fascinating concept.


----------



## cybermike (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks ...Here is a bit of a description.

The entity that cleaved the cosmos was in a way created by both of them. It had many names to the many cultures that came to gaze in wonder upon it. Some legends called it ‘The Binding One’. It’s makers named it the ‘Thunderchild’ in honor of the first battleship that went to do battle against the alien invaders in H G Wells, War of the Worlds. It was built after all, to counter the FRAT (First Real Alien Threat). 

Not only was it the most powerful intergalactic hotrod in this corner of the known universe, it was also the most extreme force of destruction ever devised by the minds of men. It was capable of detonating stars and slicing black holes apart. The binding one could cleave the cosmos, manipulate time, create and destroy universes. Then, if things got a bit tight, it could spontaneously generate multiple iterations of itself until it had enough reinforcements to resolve any problem that may have cared to present itself. Some named it ‘The Space Ship One’. To others it was simply ‘The One’. One was all you needed. What more did you need when you could turn the cosmic donut into a pretzel. And, what harm could you do to something that was made beneath the event horizon of a black hole.

Here is another sketch.





Into the vortex


----------



## cybermike (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Starbeast (Dec 30, 2012)

Excellent art Cybermike. Do you use pen and ink, or ball point pen?


----------



## cybermike (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks mate ... 

Pilot G-2 07 Gel Ball, Pilot fineliner, Pencil and finger are my weapons of choice. Watercolor as well. I also use 3D studio max, and Paint Shop Pro.

I like the art style that illustrated the SF of the era in which i grew up, which was black outline drawings. Simple pen sketches. Big fan of Esteban Marotto. If you dont know him, you should google him and check out his work. 

I have adopted his style ... They say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.





Esteban Marotto. Spanish Comic Artist.


----------



## Starbeast (Dec 30, 2012)

I know of Esteban Marotto very well, I've seen his artwork in many comics and horror/fantasy magazines in the past. I admire his unique style, and I too have used his work to improve my own illustration skills (along with many artists from Marvel Comics, mostly from the 1960's and 1970's - like: Jack Kirby, Sal Buscema, John Romita, George Perez, Jim Starlin, John Byrne, Neal Adams, Mike Esposito etc. etc.).

Keep up the good work Cybermike.

Freehand drawing with pencil is bliss for me.


----------

